# G-loomis discontinuing one piece.



## fattypoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Herd a rumor that G loomis was or has made the decision to end the one piece pro 1 and NRX due to shipping cost.
Is this true ?


----------



## Jrich91 (Oct 26, 2021)

Yep. Their new replacement is the nrx t2s 2 piece rod which has a small butt section (around 2ft) and a top section which is around 7ft


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

As far as I know it has been discontinued for a year.


----------



## Longjohnsenskiff (Apr 23, 2018)

You guys feel a difference in the solid rods?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

My son builds rods and is no longer able to get blanks over 8'.


----------



## Flardaboy (Sep 6, 2021)

If you want a comparable one piece rod for under half of the price check out Cajun Custom Rods. I've used them for years and have never looked back, they are a veteran ran company, made in Jacksonville and I believe made with Gary Loomis blanks. Super light, super strong and their beefier inshore rods are like 200-300$ compared to the 600-700$ nrx


----------



## fattypoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Longjohnsenskiff said:


> You guys feel a difference in the solid rods?


I'm not sure about feel. I think the strongest attribute to one piece is less shit to go wrong. [ no ferrule twisting or coming apart } never had the opportunity to cast a 4 piece along with a 1 piece of the same manufacture and model, like the NRX.


----------



## Longjohnsenskiff (Apr 23, 2018)

fattypoon said:


> I'm not sure about feel. I think the strongest attribute to one piece is less shit to go wrong. [ no ferrule twisting or coming apart } never had the opportunity to cast a 4 piece along with a 1 piece of the same manufacture and model, like the NRX.


I’ve had the tip section come off before so I understand what you mean


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Flardaboy said:


> If you want a comparable one piece rod for under half of the price check out Cajun Custom Rods. I've used them for years and have never looked back, they are a veteran ran company, made in Jacksonville and I believe made with Gary Loomis blanks. Super light, super strong and their beefier inshore rods are like 200-300$ compared to the 600-700$ nrx


Didn't see fly rods on their website?


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah, the one piece rods will probably be a thing of the past across the board unfortunately. Shipping prices are astronomical.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

One piece is a big advantage to me just in fighting fish, I dont notice a difference casting at all. All my tarpon rods are pro1s. Its a bummer they discontinued them I understand the extra cost of shipping. But just charge more for the rod. Id gladly pay the extra $100 to get it shipped. Most guys fishing those rods regularly probably would pay more as well to cover the shipping, you own them bc they are purpose built.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I like the 1pc for the skiff and knowing I don't have to babysit the ferrules and the angler on the bow during the day. Just one less thing to go wrong between an angler and their fish of a lifetime. I do wish rather than eliminating them, manufactures could find a way to utilize a fly shop in an area where many are bought and used as almost a distribution center. They freight X number to certain shops and that helps keep them out and able for purchase. Yes anglers might have to drive a little or pay to ship one. I'm sure most of them would be sold in specific geographical areas. I believe Hardy might be doing something like this in the Keys.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

HPXFLY said:


> One piece is a big advantage to me just in fighting fish, I dont notice a difference casting at all. All my tarpon rods are pro1s. Its a bummer they discontinued them I understand the extra cost of shipping. But just charge more for the rod. Id gladly pay the extra $100 to get it shipped. Most guys fishing those rods regularly probably would pay more as well to cover the shipping, you own them bc they are purpose built.


You ever break a one pc?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

They discontinued because they don't sell enough.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

sjrobin said:


> They discontinued because they don't sell enough.


If that was the case then why make the T2S?


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

After a ferrule on my old sage let go recently I wanted to replace with a 1 piece rod. The Hardy wasn't for me. If I could have purchased a Loomis 1 piece I probably would have, but no longer for sale. The T2S lacks portability yet still has a ferrule to worry about. I'm sure it casts fine but the concept seems like a dud to me. Time will tell.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Feather Thrower said:


> After a ferrule on my old sage let go recently I wanted to replace with a 1 piece rod. The Hardy wasn't for me. If I could have purchased a Loomis 1 piece I probably would have, but no longer for sale. The T2S lacks portability yet still has a ferrule to worry about. I'm sure it casts fine but the concept seems like a dud to me. Time will tell.


its the best solution to a problem that can’t be fixed by anyone but shipping companies. The ferrule is in theoretically the strongest part of the rod, and shouldn’t change the action or swing weight near as much as a 4 piece rod. Honestly I’m surprised that Gloomis doesn’t just throw in a bottle of super glue so guys can glue the ferrules together as soon as the get them.

Its a carryover concept from conventional rods. Lots of 3/4th length ferrules on bigger rods and flipping sticks.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

I casted both side by side in 8wt. Very similar. Bought the T2 for a boat rod which I have been using quite a bit. No ferrule issues on the T2. Solid rod for sure. Highly recommend for a rod that stays in the boat. Not travel friendly.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

fattypoon said:


> I'm not sure about feel. I think the strongest attribute to one piece is less shit to go wrong. [ no ferrule twisting or coming apart } never had the opportunity to cast a 4 piece along with a 1 piece of the same manufacture and model, like the NRX.


I had both 4 pc and 1 pc NRX in 8W. The 1 pc is way stiffer and totally different casting rod. I got rid of it on here actually. Still have the NRX 1 pc in 12W though.


----------



## fattypoon (Aug 24, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> I had both 4 pc and 1 pc NRX in 8W. The 1 pc is way stiffer and totally different casting rod. I got rid of it on here actually. Still have the NRX 1 pc in 12W though.


I was thinking that would be the outcome.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

How about they sell them at a much lower price and don’t come with a lifetime no questions asked warrranty?


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Often these one or two piece rods are intended for guides and pro anglers. 
And those guys don;t very often pay for rods!!

I heard Rajeff just retired from Loomis, and Tom Larimer is gone too. That is a major loss for the brand.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

k-roc said:


> Often these one or two piece rods are intended for guides and pro anglers.
> And those guys don;t very often pay for rods!!
> 
> I heard Rajeff just retired from Loomis, and Tom Larimer is gone too. That is a major loss for the brand.


What is the trickle down effect of guides/anglers winning tarpon tournaments with one piece Hardy and Loomis rods? In the 2021 Gold Cup the top seven places were with Zane Pros. There has to be some additional value.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Hardy is owned by Pure Fishing / private equity group with a lot of different brands unrelated to fishing/outdoors and with very deep pockets. Giving rods away and throwing big parties. Steve Rajeff was the primary reason Shimano / Loomis built very good fly rods for over twenty years in Washington state. Except Asquith. There is a point when markets become saturated with a niche product like 1pc flyrods made in the USA.


----------



## SupergrandslamIII (Jan 21, 2016)

Worst news I have heard in a long time. I am going to do my best to keep the 1 piece rods I have from breaking.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I miss my old GL2 that got taken out in a freak accident. 
best rod I ever had.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

My son just received (not fly rod blanks) 4- 9' blanks. 200$ shipping fee. The shipping was the same for 1 or 4 blanks.


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

I tried to buy a 1 piece Loomis from a guy in Austin on another forum. He boasted in his add that he could ship it for $25.00 and I thought he either had a commercial shipping account or didn’t know what he was talking about. I venmo’d him the money and asked for a tracking number. Two days later he texted me that he refunded my money because shipping was going to be $300.00.

I didn’t bitch at him because I thought it would be a dick move on my part.

I wound up buying a 8WT NRX from Cabela’s and they shipped it for free. They probably got their ass handed to them on that deal. 🤣


----------



## Bflatisbest (Mar 15, 2017)

Buddy of mine has CC GLX 4 pieces and all of the 1 Piece Pro 1 counter parts 7-12wt. There is a noticeable difference in the way they cast. Overall, the one pieces feel lighter on the swing. That being said, there are a couple of the 4 pieces that I like more. Cast the T2S and NRX+ 11 back to back and they were both incredibly similar.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I actually prefer the 4pc crosscurrent glx to the 1 piece crosscurrent.


----------



## Bflatisbest (Mar 15, 2017)

Fishshoot said:


> I actually prefer the 4pc crosscurrent glx to the 1 piece crosscurrent.


The 9 and 7 are stellar!


----------



## Steve_Lee (Aug 20, 2019)

In addition to the Hardy 1pc rods, there are still a number of 1pc options out there... Forgotten Coast Fly Company produces some custom rods off of 1pc Clutch Rod Co blanks. Capt Ian Devlin, in the northeast, also has worked with Century rods to produce some very durable graphene/glass rods too. These are shorter, purpose-built rods which I feel are better for boat use.


----------



## Bflatisbest (Mar 15, 2017)

Steve_Lee said:


> In addition to the Hardy 1pc rods, there are still a number of 1pc options out there... Forgotten Coast Fly Company produces some custom rods off of 1pc Clutch Rod Co blanks. Capt Ian Devlin, in the northeast, also has worked with Century rods to produce some very durable graphene/glass rods too. These are shorter, purpose-built rods which I feel are better for boat use.


I have cast Kevin's 1-Piece rods from Forgotten Coast Fly Company - fantastic rods for the money!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

If you're interested in building rods or having rods built, North Fork Composites (Gary Loomis' new-ish company) offers 8' 10" one piece blanks. They are called Psi and I just finished building a 10 weight and have an 8 weight ready to wrap next.


----------

